# Smarties mit Fireworks zeichnen



## Eistee (14. Juli 2004)

Hab mal ne relativ simple Frage
Für eine Grafik würde ich gerne "Smarties" nachzeichnen 
Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan, wie ich die Linsen so schön 3-dimensional hinbekomme.
Mir steht lediglich Fireworks MX zur Verfügung.

Hier mal in Bild, wies später aussehen sollte


----------



## thoru (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Eistee,

zieh doch mal eine Ellipse auf und fülle diese mit
einem Farbverlauf. Experimentiere einfach herum bis
du den richtigen Efekt gefunden hast. Den farbigen 
Schatten sollte man eigentlich mit dem Effekt Schlag-
schatten lösen können.


cu
thoru


----------

